# best tires?



## c.t. lawn care

i am needing new tires this coming year for plowing and was wondering what was the best tire to use. i have a 93' sonoma and i need a good tire that will provide great traction. right now i have michillen LTX M/S. they are ok for just driving in the snow but are a little on the slippery side when plowing. anyone know of a good 4x4 tire that i can keep on the truck in the sping and fall but doesnt wear to much?


----------



## Manx

I myself like the BF Goodrich AT ko's 
there great in the snow
I little pricey but you get what you pay for
there wearing great and for as aggressive as they are quiet


----------



## szorno

I agree with the Michellins being slippery. They stink! Never again on a plow truck! I have the BFG's on one truck and like them well. We also use a second line tire called Pathfinder. We sipe them and they work well. all of them last 20K miles or 2 years which ever comes first.


----------



## wyldman

Cooper Discoverer M&S,specifically made for snow and ice.Will tolerate a fair bit of dry road driving too.Now that we use them,I won't go back to anything else.Here is a pic on one of our trucks.You can see all the little tiny sipes,and the chunky tread blocks.


----------



## chtucker

I with wyldman... Coopers, plus they are cheap $112 for E-range 265/75/16s


----------



## porkhead1

Try these.........

http://greendiamondtire.com


----------



## Mick

Agree with wyldman and chtucker, I have studded all around Cooper Discoverer M&S E-range 265/75/16s. Gives great traction, even with a loaded 2 yard V box downhill on pure ice. I know, I should have gone backwards but I wanted to try it (I cheated and pulled it down to first gear so the engine acted as a brake).


----------



## bgrover

I run a set of Wild Spirit DTX's (Kelly Springfield) on my F250. I found they have good traction and are hard to get stuck.


----------



## cat320

I have the BFG's commercial Traction and it works well .would get another set and the cooper is good too my friend has a set on his dump.


----------



## dillyolboy

Bridgestone makes Blizzaks that would fit. You would probably want to take them off in the summer cause it is very soft rubber. They are the best snow tires but Cooper M+S are also very good. Coopers are probably a little cheaper and you probably wouldn't notice the traction difference. Anything will be better than Michelins.


----------



## johngus

I put Nitto terra graplers on the truck recently.been happy with the so far,only plowed with them once but plowed 5" in 2WD.I always needed 4x4 with the michellins.as a bonus they come in d and e ratings and balanced up very easily.


----------



## lwnmwr1

> _Originally posted by wyldman _
> *Cooper Discoverer M&S,specifically made for snow and ice.Will tolerate a fair bit of dry road driving too.Now that we use them,I won't go back to anything else.Here is a pic on one of our trucks.You can see all the little tiny sipes,and the chunky tread blocks. *


 if you don't use a sander or tow in the winter the c range tires are really sticky. great tire even cheaper $65 a corner


----------



## wyldman

> _Originally posted by lwnmwr1 _
> *if you don't use a sander or tow in the winter the c range tires are really sticky. great tire even cheaper $65 a corner *


The difference in price for the higher load range was like 10 bucks.I'd take a tire with more plies over one with less.With a plow on the front,the extra load capacity help.Never hurts to have more than you need.


----------



## Team_Yamaha

I run 295/75/16 BFG A/T ko's on both of my plow trucks, 97 and 03. And on my 99 I run 255/85/16 BFG M/T's. The A/T's are a very good tire for all year round, in the summer my trucks are on muddy job sites day in and day out so I need a tire that will to both snow/ice and mud. The M/T's are horse $&@% in snow and ice, with 750 + lb.ft. torque to the rear tires its almost dangerous when empty, but nothing that 6,000 lbs of sand/salt can't fix. My father runs Kumho A/T's on his plows, and loves them. But in the summer he then switches to Regal TrailBlazers.


----------



## Big Todd

Goodyear Wrangler AT/S.

Hands down, the best tire I have ever used for plowing. I would put them up against any tire on the market.


----------



## BWhite

-BFG Commercial Traction- tires are excellent


----------



## RJC

Michelin and BF Goodrich are french owned companies.
If it weren't for the arrogance of the french (not capitalized purposely) alot of our boys (and girls) would be having it a whole lot easier tonight in Iraq.
Regarless of politics. Whether you are for or against the war, the french have slapped all americans in the face.
I personally am slapping them back, only in the wallet, where it counts...

Sorry if I got on a rant here. My son is a U.S. Marine, on the front lines in Iraq. I pray he will be able to come home to see his newborn child for the first time. Our so called allies in france have lessened his chances... 

There are too many good tires built here in the USA.

Bob


----------



## Felarry

*Best Snow Tires*

OK, I been reading lots on this and was hoping to post my configuration and see if anyone has any suggestions.

I have a 2008 F350 Super Duty Crew Cab. This will be my 3rd snow season with it. I use it primarily in the winter to plow and salt my 1500 foot driveway.

I have a Western 7.5FT plow with the UltraMount and a Western 1000 sander.

I purchased the truck with the following:

4" (maybe 6") lifts
TOYO A/T DSOC II Tires (LT325/50R22)

Well, after my 1st season I realized that they are great summer tires and look very nice. They suck in the winter for plowing!

NOW...Going into my third plowing season, I want to get the best snow tires I can for my truck. I don't have much tire experience so I am looking for some suggestions on what is the best winter tire for snow and plowing.

Also, the tires that are currently on my truck hit the wheel wells when I turn sharp right or left. This is even worse when the extra weight of the plow is in the front. I assume I want to put a smaller wheel/tire.

OK....Any suggestions for a newbie ???

THANKS !!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Felarry;1142882 said:


> OK, I been reading lots on this and was hoping to post my configuration and see if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> I have a 2008 F350 Super Duty Crew Cab. This will be my 3rd snow season with it. I use it primarily in the winter to plow and salt my 1500 foot driveway.
> 
> I have a Western 7.5FT plow with the UltraMount and a Western 1000 sander.
> 
> I purchased the truck with the following:
> 
> 4" (maybe 6") lifts
> TOYO A/T DSOC II Tires (LT325/50R22)
> 
> Well, after my 1st season I realized that they are great summer tires and look very nice. They suck in the winter for plowing!
> 
> NOW...Going into my third plowing season, I want to get the best snow tires I can for my truck. I don't have much tire experience so I am looking for some suggestions on what is the best winter tire for snow and plowing.
> 
> Also, the tires that are currently on my truck hit the wheel wells when I turn sharp right or left. This is even worse when the extra weight of the plow is in the front. I assume I want to put a smaller wheel/tire.
> 
> OK....Any suggestions for a newbie ???
> 
> THANKS !!


Dude this thread is like seven years old.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Felarry;1142882 said:


> OK, I been reading lots on this and was hoping to post my configuration and see if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> I have a 2008 F350 Super Duty Crew Cab. This will be my 3rd snow season with it. I use it primarily in the winter to plow and salt my 1500 foot driveway.
> 
> I have a Western 7.5FT plow with the UltraMount and a Western 1000 sander.
> 
> I purchased the truck with the following:
> 
> 4" (maybe 6") lifts
> TOYO A/T DSOC II Tires (LT325/50R22)
> 
> Well, after my 1st season I realized that they are great summer tires and look very nice. They suck in the winter for plowing!
> 
> NOW...Going into my third plowing season, I want to get the best snow tires I can for my truck. I don't have much tire experience so I am looking for some suggestions on what is the best winter tire for snow and plowing.
> 
> Also, the tires that are currently on my truck hit the wheel wells when I turn sharp right or left. This is even worse when the extra weight of the plow is in the front. I assume I want to put a smaller wheel/tire.
> 
> OK....Any suggestions for a newbie ???
> 
> THANKS !!


Dude this thread is like seven years old, hey at least you used the search area.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Sorry for the double post*

But the site is moving at a crawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog D

Felarry;1142882 said:


> OK, I been reading lots on this and was hoping to post my configuration and see if anyone has any suggestions.
> 
> I have a 2008 F350 Super Duty Crew Cab. This will be my 3rd snow season with it. I use it primarily in the winter to plow and salt my 1500 foot driveway.
> 
> I have a Western 7.5FT plow with the UltraMount and a Western 1000 sander.
> 
> I purchased the truck with the following:
> 
> 4" (maybe 6") lifts
> TOYO A/T DSOC II Tires (LT325/50R22)
> 
> Well, after my 1st season I realized that they are great summer tires and look very nice. They suck in the winter for plowing!
> 
> NOW...Going into my third plowing season, I want to get the best snow tires I can for my truck. I don't have much tire experience so I am looking for some suggestions on what is the best winter tire for snow and plowing.
> 
> Also, the tires that are currently on my truck hit the wheel wells when I turn sharp right or left. This is even worse when the extra weight of the plow is in the front. I assume I want to put a smaller wheel/tire.
> 
> OK....Any suggestions for a newbie ???
> 
> THANKS !!


I'd suggest going to the OEM wheels for the winter. Those taller wider tires aren't doing you any favors in the snow. I have a 2008 F-350 and I have the Michelin LTX AT/2's on them and they are by far the best tire I have ever used for plowing.


----------



## 01lariat

Yokohama Geolander AT/s is what I had put on. First plow outing with them was good. No complaints on traction.. Two other guys on the crew bought them also this year..Three trucks running them, so we'll see how they fare for us.

The best I've seen is Bridgestone Revo's, but I couldn't swing them this go around.

Edit: Just noticed this thread is seven years old! wtf?? anyway I said my piece, time to bug out...


----------



## cycles13

Goodyear Wrangler Pro Grade Silent Armor. Sidewalls wrapped in Kevlar so they won't pop if you rub curbs. Got a set on my 2500 Avalanche w/ 8ft plow. Tires are 3 years old and walk thru any snow. So I put a set on my Chev 2500HD, 2 years ago. Would not trade them for any other tires.


----------



## Jguck25

DJ Contracting;1142942 said:


> But the site is moving at a crawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats because this site has been around forever and whenever someone trys to post a new thread they are just told to do a search  lol


----------



## Jguck25

But anyway, I have found the BEST all around tire ever. My neighbor has then and runs his own excavating and snow removal company and he reccommended them to me, he has them on all his trucks. My father now has them also. 

They are Dick Cepek FC-II. They are the absolute best. They come with 20/32 tread depth so they can still have a soft compound and last a while too. I can go places in 2wd that i could barely make in 4wd a couple months ago. Between my father and i we have had a lot of different tires and these are by far the best. They are a bit pricey but for 285/75R16 they were 207 a peice. My neighbor got 50K out of them on a F350 PSD. he is very very hard on his vehicles too. burning out and everything. I cannot describe how good the traction is on these tires


----------



## D&E

Last year I ran Yokohama Geolander A/T's on my S10 ZR2 and they were pretty solid. No real complaints except I think I ran too wide a tire for snow. It would sit on top of the snow a lot rather than biting in.

I have Kuhmo A/T's on my Powerstroke. I was broke as could be when I bought tires, so I went with a smaller size. 195's all around. Man they are just awesome!! I guess having 8000lbs pushing down on 195's can't hurt, either


----------



## REAPER

Even if it is a 7 1/2 yr old thread posts 4,5 and 7 still apply today. Strictly a snow tire tho and need to be changed out in spring.


----------



## 91AK250

studded coopers M&S is what i run on my daily drivers. we also run blizzaks on 2 other DDs both are AMAZING tires for snow and ice. we run them in the winter months only. i'd love to get a set of coopers for the plow truck but its not in the cards this season.


----------



## csx5197

I would have to recommend either Cooper Discover M/S, or the Blizzak tires. On my personal vehicle I have the BFG All Terrains KO, but I haven't got to try them in the snow too much yet. That truck also doesn't plow either.


----------



## Felarry

OK - kinda narrowed it down to the 'DICK CEPEK' brand. Now, the toss up....
The Radial F-S II OR Crusher

Any comments ?


----------



## slave2lawns

csx5197;1143969 said:


> I would have to recommend either Cooper Discover M/S, or the Blizzak tires. On my personal vehicle I have the BFG All Terrains KO, but I haven't got to try them in the snow too much yet. That truck also doesn't plow either.


Are you runnign your Cooper Discover M/S studded ? I just looking them up on Summit's site and they don't seem to come studded.


----------



## dayexco

any tire narrow enough to dig down, and have lugs big enough to clean themselves of the packed snow to dig down again. we've had great luck with kuhmo's


----------



## Jguck25

Felarry;1144188 said:


> OK - kinda narrowed it down to the 'DICK CEPEK' brand. Now, the toss up....
> The Radial F-S II OR Crusher
> 
> Any comments ?


I would go with the FC-II. They will be better for everyday driving and plowing. If you do a lot of off roading and mudding in the summer then the crusher would be better, but the crusher doesnt do as well on ice and snow as the FC 2. The crusher also doesnt last as long..


----------



## streetscrapin16

My buddy ran General Grabber AT2 and they lasted him 2 years plowing and and through summer.


----------



## Jguck25

streetscrapin16;1144951 said:


> My buddy ran General Grabber AT2 and they lasted him 2 years plowing and and through summer.


I would recommend these right under the dick cepeks. We have these on our jeep wrangler and they are awesome. very very good traction and come with more tread depth than a normal tire. They are soft and can wear unevenly if not rotated and balanced


----------



## Felarry

Thanks for all the response and comments!

Giving what I have on my truck now, and knowing that the oversized tire is a problem hitting the wheel wells, What suggestions can I get as far as Rim / Tire size change ?


----------



## Shoreline

I'm running Nexen Roadian AT 2s this year. standard size tire for my truck is 265/75 16, changed to 235/85 16. Narrower tire but same height. Gets the tire right down to solid ground and don't have to use 4X4 as much. Size (width) of tire is just as important as any other factor if not more so. If you can't get down through the snow, doesn't matter what you have, you won't get good traction.


----------



## turboplow3

Get some Duratracs, look badass, get badass traction, and a commercial rated snow tire in 6 and 10 ply! I love my set


----------



## mlars

dayexco;1144399 said:


> any tire narrow enough to dig down, and have lugs big enough to clean themselves of the packed snow to dig down again. we've had great luck with kuhmo's


My understanding is that you don't want the snow to clear, that is why snow tires have all the sipes. Snow sticks to snow, so the snow packs in the sipes and sticks to the snow on the ground. So the bigger the lugs the worse they are in snow.

My vote for best all around tire in Hankook Dynapro AT M. We have 3 trucks with them and they stick so well last winter I got stuck in the pile and couldn't get the tires to spin. They just lugged the engine down. Very happy with them all around; they look good, they're quiet, seem to wear well and have excellent snow traction.

After putting 4 snow tires on my wife's A4 though I would recommend this to anyone with the means (extra rims) to have dedicated winter tires.


----------



## turboplow3

mlars;1150808 said:


> My understanding is that you don't want the snow to clear, that is why snow tires have all the sipes. Snow sticks to snow, so the snow packs in the sipes and sticks to the snow on the ground. So the bigger the lugs the worse they are in snow.


yes it is true that snow sticks to snow better. but you dont want you tires packed with snow. they need to clear them selves out so you can dig through the snow as you spin your tire. not just pack snow and pack your treads. how can you get through the snow if your tire cant get down to the hard pack?

I agree with narrower tires. IME they do better in deep snow. I have Dynapro ATM on my plow truck and duratracs on my fun truck.


----------



## Pinky Demon

Square ones. Thumbs Up


----------



## 09Busa

800 lbs of ballast and these....245/75/16 Cooper STT's....plowed with them twice so far on crazy hills. Awesome tires:salute:


----------



## jeff52984

anyone try these new falcon rocky mountain tires. Just put a set on my truck sat. and dont know if its just me or not but think they suck. Had to plow last night in 4wd no matter what even driving on the streets in 2 wheel was a task. i remember getting my hancook tires on my old truck last year and they were awesome. wanted to put these on this truck but my guys said try these and look where im at now.


----------



## mnz28

Any new responses on this. Looking to buy some tires soon.


----------



## durallymax

RJC;83212 said:


> Michelin and BF Goodrich are french owned companies.
> If it weren't for the arrogance of the french (not capitalized purposely) alot of our boys (and girls) would be having it a whole lot easier tonight in Iraq.
> Regarless of politics. Whether you are for or against the war, the french have slapped all americans in the face.
> I personally am slapping them back, only in the wallet, where it counts...
> 
> Sorry if I got on a rant here. My son is a U.S. Marine, on the front lines in Iraq. I pray he will be able to come home to see his newborn child for the first time. Our so called allies in france have lessened his chances...
> 
> There are too many good tires built here in the USA.
> 
> Bob


Michelin owns BFG, BFG is still an american tire. Michelin has a very large operation in North Carolina. They also own Uniroyal, Dunlop, and some other smaller lines.

While I myself am not a fan of the French, without the Michelin team, we wouldn't be very far with tire technology. They pioneered removeable tires, removeable rims, radial tires, low rolling resistance tires, increased flexion tires, etc etc. Goodyear may have discovered vulcanization, and Harvey Firestone may be famous simply for being in bed with Henry Ford, but the folks across the pond are the ones responsible for many of the advancements we have here. Americans like to claim they invent many things, and history books portray us to be the pioneers of the world when really that is not the case. Yes our govermental structure was ahead of its time and the "land of the free" but as for technological advancements as of late, we're falling way behind.


----------



## R3Dside

I need new tires, 1000 lbs of salt and still sliding.... my 4x4 switch has seen plenty of activity today
I have about 8-10/32 on Discount Tire's Pathfinder All Terrains, Load Range "E".
Looking into a dedicated winter tire, probably BFGs


----------



## durallymax

for dedicated winter blizzaks are nice


----------



## non applicable

turboplow3;1150936 said:


> yes it is true that snow sticks to snow better. but you dont want you tires packed with snow. they need to clear them selves out so you can dig through the snow as you spin your tire. not just pack snow and pack your treads. how can you get through the snow if your tire cant get down to the hard pack?
> 
> I agree with narrower tires. IME they do better in deep snow. I have Dynapro ATM on my plow truck and duratracs on my fun truck.


Because the coefficient of friction for snow on snow is greater than for snow on rubber, meaning that if the snow, road, and tire conditions create a situation where the tire cannot contact pavement (such as hard-packed roads with fresh snowfall) then the tire will get better traction if the snow does stick in the treads than if it does not.

MT tires clear the snow too easily and are mostly large lugs of solid rubber, that is why they do poorly in many snowy conditions. However, in icy conditions it is beneficial to have as much rubber in contact with the ice as possible, so the large rubber lugs are beneficial in icy conditions. The compound of rubber will directly affect a tires coefficient of friction, and since many mud tires are very soft they perform well on ice. Winter tires are also very soft, with the added benefit of siping to help raise the coefficient of friction for rubber on ice. (It would be interesting to know the coefficient for snow on ice vs soft rubber on ice. It seems though that those conditions don't usually present at the same time and one tire cannot possibly address every variable.)

Forces are more concentrated on skinny tires, so they have a better chance of displacing the snow and contacting pavement. The snow trapped in the tread is also being accounted for here, so if the downward force is great enough the snow in the tread will also be displaced. That last statement is a bit oversimplified, but it is essentially true if evaluated for any duration of time.

Yes, this is an old thread, but someone else is going to use the search and find their way here and it will be helpful to have corrected information.


----------

